
Dynamic projection mapping onto deforming non-rigid surface [video] - triplesec
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bh1MHuA5jU&feature=youtu.be
======
fazzone
Quick, name three uses for this technology that aren't annoying
advertisements!

~~~
triplesec
Oh, hahaha. But seriously. Lots of events , entertainment and art things. And
i suspect some kind of complex measuring of things. Exactly what i'm not sure

